

Bitcoin looks primed for money laundering - RenierZA
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2012/12/18/bitcoin-money-laundering/

======
clicks
"The shady online currency is starting to gain legitimacy in certain parts of
the world. When will the regulators catch up?"

Hah! Is CNN the new Fox? It is confounding to see that time and again these
so-called journalists have zero problem putting their pieces with their
preconceived notions with such confidence and seriousness. This is just so
outrageously ridiculous and absurd that I almost begin to consider if it's a
hit-piece.

